# MaternalBound - EarthBound Hack (Uncensored+Gas/Title Screen & extras)



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 26, 2015)

*PK MaternalBound Σ (Sigma Patch v1.3.2)*​*Download Link*​​Link to RAR including Source files for this project​*Download Source Files for CoilSnake Project.*​(Includes sprites, tiles, text, gas station images, etc)​NOTE: If you will use my source files (or even part of it), please credit me in your hack.​A simple "Thanks to ShadowOne333" might be sufficient. And also credit the ones behind it too.​ 
*HELP NEEDED!*​*Anyone that knows ASM or is good with pointers, I ask you guys for your help to fix the Title Screen glitch!*​*It is caused due to re-allocated data in the ROM itself during the implementation of the modified Title Screen.*​*Anyone that can help out, I would be greatly thankful and will credit you in the Omega release of this hack!*​ 
*Link to the original thread:*
http://forum.starmen.net/forum/Comm...ncensoring-Other-junk-hack/page/1#post2048442

*Progress:*

Restoration of Hidden NPCs - 100%
Sprites - 100%
Tiles - 100%
Text - 100%
Credits Sequence - 100%
Gas Station - 100%
Title Screen - 50%



Spoiler: TO-DO List for Omega release




*Properly implement a Title Screen for Mother 2 that doesn't crash with the press of a button.*
*ASM/Pointer hackers for SNES ROMs needed!*

Find a way to implement the Run Button patch without messing up the Teleport Burnt Sprites.




*So what is exactly "MaternalBound"?*
What does it include? Does it come with Fly Honey?
Not exactly, though I would like to take a taste out of it just for the kicks. 

This is an Earthbound hack which takes as ultimate goal to make it as close to Mother 2 as possible, along with taking care of most of the uncensoring that NOA made during the localization of Mother 2, including even the Gas and Title Screen modified to match that of Mother 2!

Why another uncensored patch of this game when we already have 2 or more?!
Well... I am really nit-picky. I decided to start going through a lot of Earthbound's censored tiles/sprites/text and start to change it to that of Mother 2 according to Tomato's comparison now that it is complete.
But it isn't just that... There are some parts of the game in which I decide to combine both parts of the game's text (Mother 2 and Earthbound) to create a much more satisfying result which doesn't go too far from the real meaning.

Some of the references that Itoi himself intended (or are part of his past experiences) are included, and I also took some references from Tomato's translations to what he thinks would be the better meaning/phrase/word for a certain text.
Hence: *MaternalBound*, which comes from a play of words to make this hack some sort of a love-letter to both Itoi (the mother of the series ) and Tomato.

Take into consideration that it is an UNCENSORING project, not an un-localization one. So I would NOT be including weird Japanese names nor references since they won't fit with the english terms, this also includes NO SWEARING so the game still holds a kid's charm to it without falling into the obscene or rude, and no weird octopus statues or things like that.


*Requirements:*



Spoiler: What do you need to apply the patch?




Download the IPS (at the beginning of this post).
Download a software to expand your EarthBound ROM to 32Mbit (4 MB). 
I recommend using CoilSnake's implemented ROM Expander.
Using CoilSnake, go to Tools > Expand ROM to 32 Mbits and select your ROM to expand.
Once the ROM is expanded, apply the IPS patch using Lunar IPS.
???
You won!






Spoiler: Clean Earthbound ROM checksums




*Earthbound (U) [!].smc (3,073 kB / 3MB)* - Expanded to 4 MB or 32MBit (CoilSnake's expander tool recommended).
*MD5:* ABE493B665F7467000BCF8C373B323FD
*SHA-1:* E44B6A73359694C25DD4ECC768128D40EC9B6DD1
*SHA-256:* D3D73EE3FB5AB9F69F4B0C852323C53D65AB9EE1EFB7B4180AA045063F888503
*SHA-512:* 1FD5B58E85A5E2E2BB74B9D2375948F6A7A133FBCEABD22687F40BAC6FBE49AEEBB1B709736A7EBE06FEE4839E2B86F01A77CA9709EB464860BDD86C2B587AAE






Spoiler: Changelog




*PK MaternalBound Σ (Sigma v1.3.2):* Added a custom Cast Sequence! Now Pokey is named Porky and the Runaway Five are called Runaway Bros. in the cast sequence. Thanks to Rydel, JeffMan and TragicManner for their help on this milestone!
*PK MaternalBound Σ (Sigma v1.3.1):* Fixed a MAJOR bug that caused the Tea Tenda to mix his text with that of the Expresso, making the Tea sequence unplayable. This issue is something that got carried over from the CCScript text dump, for more info on this:
http://forum.starmen.net/forum/Comm...ubleshooting-Topic-Mk-III/page/36#post2048269
*PK MaternalBound Σ (Sigma v1.3):* Major update! Gas Station changed, music notes to certain text boxes, Threed's Hidden NPC's restored, and Run Button and Mother 2 Title Screen optional patches included!

*PK MaternalBound γ (Gamma v1.2):* Sprites, tiles and text are now complete! Fixed an in-game typo that I missed and added a custom Nude Ness sprite for Magicant (No red cap anymore, completely nude from head to toes!)

*PK MaternalBound β (Beta v1.1):* All the sprites, tiles and text up to Dungeon Master (before Deep Darkness) edited.

*PK MaternalBound α (Alpha v1.0):* Tiles, sprites and text up to the Monkey Caves edited




*Hack Features:*

*Gas Screen changed to fit the american name Giygas.*​


It also has the Mother 2 text above the "Giygas Strikes Back!" legend. This way we know for sure that he is not a newcomer and this time he's back from the events of Mother 1.


*Mother 2 Original Title Screen back! (Optional patch)*​


Yep, the Title Screen hack made by MightyYT is included in this hack along with some changed subtitles that fits the Gas Station too! But... This was included as an optional patch.
_Why optional?_
Well, the glitch that occurs when you press a button before the introduction sequence ends is still there, so I will be adding two patches to the final release, one with the original EB TS and one with the M2 TS, along with the Run Button patch added as optional too.


*Credits sequence edited.*









The Cast sequence at the end of the game mantained the words Pokey and Runaway Five even though all the text was changed to Porky and Runaway Bros.
Why is that? Because the Credits scene is stored as a compressed image instead of text.
Thanks to the help of Rydel, TragicManner and JeffMan, I was able to pull this milestone off and now we have a proper Credits sequence for these characters!
If you want to edit your own Credits scene, please take a look at this little tutorial I made:
http://forum.starmen.net/forum/Comm...ubleshooting-Topic-Mk-III/page/37#post2050120

*Hidden Threed NPCs restored. *​











Spoiler: Code to restore hidden Threed NPCs using CoilSnake



526:
Direction: right
Event Flag: 0×47
Movement: 605
Show Sprite: always
Sprite: 54
Text Pointer 1: data_46.l_0xc8e734
Text Pointer 2: $0
Type: person

563:
Direction: down
Event Flag: 0×47
Movement: 10
Show Sprite: when event flag set
Sprite: 63
Text Pointer 1: data_47.l_0xc8f5d0
Text Pointer 2: $0
Type: person


Both of them are now in their original places in Threed!
Huge thanks to TragicManner for helping me in this matter.


*Sprites switched to that of Mother 2.*​
Some note worthy changes are:

Red truck sprite changed to that of Mother 2.
The Insane Cultists' sprite changed to their HH hood
Drug Stores are back, no more shops. Long live the eternal 4/20
Red Crosses restored to the hospitals and nurses.
Red Crosses restored to the main maps instead of the "Hospital" red letters, along with the Drug's green sign instead of Shop. (Dept. Store green sign is kept intact)
Runaway Five outfits changed to match that of the Blues Brothers. This includes sprites or sign boards that references them changed to the Runaway Brothers too.
Ness nude in Magicant. _Note: Ness is already in there with no clothes, although... I have an idea to change the sprite a little bit further to make it somewhat original. Check it for yourself. 








 


*Heavy text modification.*​
As expected, Earthbound is one of those text-heavy RPG games, and NOA sure gave us a somewhat different version of what Itoi intended. Some of the major changes are:


References to Earthbound/Earthbound 2 changed to Mother 2/Mother 3.
Runaway Five changed to Runaway Brothers: No more scratching your head over why Runaway Five when they are Six (and a little word cameo to other famous brothers, let's see if you can find it. )
Pokey's name changed to Porky: This was a must-do, of course.
References to popular culture like Superman and others are included.
Strong's martial arts changed.
Spanking references in text are back!
Death is no longer obscured. Although, Everdred's appearance in Fourside still has some "is he... is he..." as I thought that such text represented that of a near-traumatized person experiencing a close encounter with death instead of a simple gossipy person asking if he is already dead or not.
Starman's text changed to CAPS to better reference to his own being. Same for other robot encounters.
Twoson Today instead of Twoson Tribune.
Grateful Dead Valley instead of Peaceful Rest Valley.
Trillionage Sprout changed to Trillion Year Sprout.
Major text changes in Twoson.
Reference to Itoi's fav restaurant included in Fourside.
Sky Walker instead of Sky Runner: May the PK Force be with you, Ness!
Cave Boys are now Big Foot (Big foot is pronounced the same way for plural AND singular forms. Look it up).
No more discrepancies. Names like Brick Road/Brickroad, Lumine Hall/Lumine Hole have all been made consistent now. Lumine Hall (no more Hole), Brick Road (Brickroad is old story) and Master Barf (Master Puke? Nah, Barf is a much more delicate cuisine!), to name a few.
Kisses no longer come with a smack!  *Smooch*
Some NPCs now sing properly! (With musical notes!)
I didn't remember going through any war during this game... So the "battle against Giygas" will be over once you complete the game. 

*Some exclusion to text changes were any references to God.













*Typos and grammatical errors fixed*​
No more "unverse", "revious" or Paula praying "from bottom of her heart". Some punctuation and other grammatical stuff fixed too. Write your 'coments' and send them to me or send the to the "FoursideStar".


*Psycho-Kinetic powers instead of Psionic powers.*​
Smash Bros. kinda spoiled us in that department, although it wasn't changed due to that.
I was never too fond of the term "psionics", I always thought Psycho-Kinesis/Kinetic sounded a lot more badass!


*Run Button (Optional patch)*​
Because I hate being that slow in-game. XD
(Y button enables running as if you had eaten a Skip Sandwich)


*HELP WANTED!*​
I want to include one major feature that I am not able to do due to my lack of skills:​
*Properly add Mother 2 Title Screen instead of Earthbound's without glitches.*
My OCD kicks in everytime I see the Earthbound logo instead of the Mother 2 one.​It simply doesn't fit when I run a playthrough of the whole series. Mother and Mother 3 logo, but no Mother 2 in english? 
I already got in contact with H.S. He has been able to hack the title screen to make it playable WITHOUT screwing up the pointers when pressing a button as PK Hack/JHack does, although at the cost of No Animated Title Screen.
I dig it, and I really hope he can help me out on this to include the Mother 2 Title Screen from MightyYT's hacks, but without the animation of course.
Further information on this:
http://forum.starmen.net/forum/Community/PKHack/Mother-Remake/page/64#post2045425
http://forum.starmen.net/forum/Community/PKHack/Mother-Remake/page/64#post2045569

*If there are any ASM/Pointer hackers out there that could help me out on this, I would be REALLY grateful since this is the only major feature yet to be added without glitches!*



*Known Bugs/Glitches*

_Mother 2 Title Screen Glitch:_

This one is well-known and is carried over from MigthyYT's original TS hacks.

If you press a button before the "demo" plays right after the Title Screen, the game will crash out on you, only a hard reset will help you here.

Only way to avoid this is to wait for the game to completely finish the introduction sequence until you see the demo play (with Ness and friends walking around), only THEN you are safe to press any button to bring up the Save/Load screen.

_Run Button Glitch:_

When using Teleport Alpha and you bump into a building or any other collision location, the sprite for the burned Characters appear for a brief split second, then the sprite switches to that of the walking animation and stays in place. If someone can tell me how to fix it, I'll be grateful!

User "H.S." explained that this bug occurs due to the Run Button Patch:

_"The game uses the same byte to keep track of your party’s “state”, which includes the running state, and the burnt state."_

That means that I will include the Run Button Patch as an optional patch to avoid this bug/glitch from the main hack. You are free to use it if you can overcome just that little hunka junk.

*Any suggestions, comments, corrections or typos please let me know!*
Any criticism that can improve this hack is welcome!

*Credits:*
*Tomato* 
Without his translation, this hack wouldn't have happened at all.
*MightyYT*
For his Title Screen hacks, one of which I took as base to further modify it a little bit to include the optional patch for this hack.
*H.S.*
For his explanation on the Title Screen hack and possble way to add a proper one without the glitch, and for the Run Button bug heads-up.
*zaxtur64*
For the inspiration to start this hack. I wouldn't have gotten into this if it weren't for his hack and my OCD that told me to jump into this and improve where I could and/or where he left off.
*TragicManner*
For helping me fix the two Threed NPCs.
*JeffMan*
For his code to change PSI Rockin to PK Rockin



Spoiler: Code to change PSI to PK for special moves



ROM[0xC1C415] = byte [0] 0x26
ROM[0xC1FE3D] = byte [0] 0x80
ROM[0xC1FE42] = byte [0] 0x7B



*Messianic*
For the HEX code to enable musical notes in text again. "[ac]"

And the people behind:
*CoilSnake.*
*EB Project Editor.*
*CCScriptWriter.*
*PK Hack Community*


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice have been looking for a reason to play this again.....gonna load up this bad boy on my Vita and enjoy retro Bliss   


THX ShadowOne333


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 26, 2015)

Digital.One.Entity said:


> Nice have been looking for a reason to play this again.....gonna load up this bad boy on my Vita and enjoy retro Bliss
> 
> 
> THX ShadowOne333


YAY!
Thanks 

If you do know of someone that could help me out with the Title Screen, I will be in eternal debt to you. XD


----------



## Chris_Highwind (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh hey, more Earthbound! That's always good 

I already have an Earthbound Uncensored patch that I'm well into at this point, but I can give this another spin. Also, I remember hearing on the Starmen.net forums that they were getting close to finding a way to change the title screen without causing that crash glitch.


----------



## razielleonhart (Jan 26, 2015)

THIS!!!!! is what i been looking for i been wanting to make a Repro cart of Mother 2 in the super famicom shell and this is what i been wanting i need to stalk this page


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 26, 2015)

Chris_Highwind said:


> Oh hey, more Earthbound! That's always good
> 
> I already have an Earthbound Uncensored patch that I'm well into at this point, but I can give this another spin. Also, I remember hearing on the Starmen.net forums that they were getting close to finding a way to change the title screen without causing that crash glitch.


I really hope so.
I am a member in Starmen.net, and my hack started there.
I have gone as far as I could until the inclusion of the Title Screen and the Run button glitches.
Only those two are giving me headaches right now.

H.S. did find a way to put a custom title screen in EarthBound, but that was done by disabling the animation sequences of it.
You can read it here (links also included in the OP):
http://forum.starmen.net/forum/Community/PKHack/Mother-Remake/page/64#post2045425
http://forum.starmen.net/forum/Community/PKHack/Mother-Remake/page/64#post2045569



razielleonhart said:


> THIS!!!!! is what i been looking for i been wanting to make a Repro cart of Mother 2 in the super famicom shell and this is what i been wanting i need to stalk this page


Careful though, the Mother 2 title screen is glitched.
You might want to take that into consideration before doing repro carts.


----------



## razielleonhart (Jan 26, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I really hope so.
> I am a member in Starmen.net, and my hack started there.
> I have gone as far as I could until the inclusion of the Title Screen and the Run button glitches.
> Only those two are giving me headaches right now.
> ...


 
i know i will play it on my laptop and find things out before i make a cart


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 26, 2015)

razielleonhart said:


> i know i will play it on my laptop and find things out before i make a cart


If you find any bugs or glitches (besides the Title Screen one and the Run button), let me know so I can fix them!


----------



## razielleonhart (Jan 26, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> If you find any bugs or glitches (besides the Title Screen one and the Run button), let me know so I can fix them!


 
i need help finding the ROM Expander or i am very blind right now


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 26, 2015)

razielleonhart said:


> i need help finding the ROM Expander or i am very blind right now


Here:
http://forum.starmen.net/forum/Comm...-0-Cool-Fish-Type-Edition/page/13#post2045663


----------



## razielleonhart (Jan 26, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Here:
> http://forum.starmen.net/forum/Comm...-0-Cool-Fish-Type-Edition/page/13#post2045663


 
thanks. any chance your going to do this for Earthbound Zero or have a how to to swap title screens i have a few games i want to swap the title screens before i try my hand at repros


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 26, 2015)

razielleonhart said:


> thanks. any chance your going to do this for Earthbound Zero or have a how to to swap title screens i have a few games i want to swap the title screens before i try my hand at repros


What kind of games?
NES, SNES?

I have a custom hacked version of Mother 25th Anniversary Edition, but that's about it.
I haven't hacked SNES title screens at all, only NES.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 26, 2015)

_Thanks will keep me busy till mother 4 fan game_


----------



## prowler (Jan 26, 2015)

just in time for nintendos mother 4 announcement.


----------



## razielleonhart (Jan 27, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> What kind of games?
> NES, SNES?
> 
> I have a custom hacked version of Mother 25th Anniversary Edition, but that's about it.
> I haven't hacked SNES title screens at all, only NES.


 
i want to swap the title screens on Earthbound Zero back to a Mother title screen. Also i want to take the title screens from Dragon Warrior and Put them in Dragon Quest


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 27, 2015)

razielleonhart said:


> i want to swap the title screens on Earthbound Zero back to a Mother title screen. Also i want to take the title screens from Dragon Warrior and Put them in Dragon Quest


Try my fork of Mother 25th Anniversary Edition:
http://forum.starmen.net/forum/Community/PKHack/Mother-25th-Anniversary-Edition/page/17#post2039285


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 3, 2015)

UPDATE:
I just added a ton of more features to the hack and some bugfixes!

The most recent update has a custom Cast Sequence that has "Porky Minch" and "Runaway Bros." now in there. 
Check out the link in the OP to get the latest release!


----------



## albertar (Mar 21, 2015)

might play this again


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 21, 2015)

albertar said:


> might play this again


 
Check the main thread about this project:
http://forum.starmen.net/forum/Comm...ncensoring-Other-junk-hack/page/1#post2048442

It is now in OMEGA and has been finished with a properly working MOTHER 2 Title Screen!


----------



## albertar (Mar 21, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Check the main thread about this project:
> http://forum.starmen.net/forum/Comm...ncensoring-Other-junk-hack/page/1#post2048442
> 
> It is now in OMEGA and has been finished with a properly working MOTHER 2 Title Screen!


 
that link wouldn't open!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 21, 2015)

albertar said:


> that link wouldn't open!


http://forum.starmen.net/forum/Community/PKHack/WIP-MaternalBound-Uncensoring-Other-junk-hack/page/1
That one?


----------

